# [SOLVED] Shortcut Icon Image Missing



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello,

All of a sudden the images on the icon of some of the programs disappeared. 
The programs that I ran before it happened were Glary Utilities and AusLogics Disk Defrag.

It is similar on some of the icons on 'Start Menu > All Programs' as well. 

Please see the attached screen shot.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Shortcut Icon Image Missing*

i - 

The "missing shortcut" actually appears to be a lost file association for Adobe Reader.

I would suggest that you perform a system restore, choose a restore point prior to running Glary util - and I would advise not to run it again -
START | *rstrui*

If that fails - re-install Adobe Reader 9 - http://get.adobe.com/reader/

Regards . . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Shortcut Icon Image Missing*



jcgriff2 said:


> i -
> 
> The "missing shortcut" actually appears to be a lost file association for Adobe Reader.
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks for your help.

Restore didn;t work so I re-installedthe software and the icon images are back.

Best wishes...


----------



## TheCuriosity (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks, the reinstall worked for Adobe 

ETA: According to this site: http://blog.gnu-designs.com/solved-missing-microsoft-office-2007-shortcut-icons it is a missing file that can easily be copied and pasted in, should you have access to those files from a PC that still has them.


Might make it a little easier than reinstalling so many programs.

Another one that worked for me was for the Windows Live programs (for example) I was able to repair them by going into the Control Panel --> uninstall a program and then clicking "change". It brought back those icons.

So far it is looking like I'll have to reinstall office 2007 (which might be hard because I have no clue where my disks went).. unless that person on the other blog comes through **crosses fingers**


----------



## tandav (Aug 12, 2008)

Right, I didn;t think about that. It will help me next time.

Thanks!



TheCuriosity said:


> Thanks, the reinstall worked for Adobe
> 
> ETA: According to this site: http://blog.gnu-designs.com/solved-missing-microsoft-office-2007-shortcut-icons it is a missing file that can easily be copied and pasted in, should you have access to those files from a PC that still has them.
> 
> ...


----------

